# Season Pass Error Message



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Just noticed that in in my TiVowebplus Season Passes there is an error message saying:

"Error: your season pass priority list is corrupted, reorganizing them may help" 

Reorganising hasn't helped so any ideas what I can do to fix this short of deleting and recreating my 30 odd passes ?


----------



## don99 (Mar 28, 2002)

Me too.. any ideas?

I check the SP list with the Tivo (instead of the TivoWeb) and it matched. I did have a duplicate SP entered and had deleted it. Can this just be ignored?


----------



## buckyo (Dec 21, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I had the same problem and rectified it by reorganising a couple of items through the TV interface rather than through the WebUI. All seems well now.


----------

